# What do Morio's eat?



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Me and a friend are trying to get these buggers to eat something but they don't seem to eat much.

Tried Carrots, anyone know of anything they will absolutely devour?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

They're fond of potatoes. Well mine are anyway. In the wild I think they eat wood.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

mrhoyo said:


> They're fond of potatoes. Well mine are anyway. In the wild I think they eat wood.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Ok cool il try mine on some potatoes as mine aren't touching the carrots atm lol.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I feed mine chunks of apple and wild rocket leaves. All my feeders seem to like those things.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Miss Lily said:


> I feed mine chunks of apple and wild rocket leaves. All my feeders seem to like those things.


I think mine are just pissing me off on purpose lol. They haven't eaten the potato either :S 

And my friend tried Apple with theirs and they didn't eat it...Hmm odd things. I guess it's just hit and miss as mealies will eat anything you give them lol.


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

i chucked som out for the birds one day they somehow ended up in me spring onion tubs and herbs under the soil wouldnt have known the was there if i hadnt been potting on an pullin up my onions ...... not too sure what the were eatin tho cos onions were fine


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

s3xy_sheep said:


> i chucked som out for the birds one day they somehow ended up in me spring onion tubs and herbs under the soil wouldnt have known the was there if i hadnt been potting on an pullin up my onions ...... not too sure what the were eatin tho cos onions were fine


Lol! I think like hoyo said earlier they might eat like dead wood?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

s3xy_sheep said:


> i chucked som out for the birds one day they somehow ended up in me spring onion tubs and herbs under the soil wouldnt have known the was there if i hadnt been potting on an pullin up my onions ...... not too sure what the were eatin tho cos onions were fine


Heh. I found some thriving in the compost worm bin in the garden; the boyf emptied out some tubs without checking for survivors. I generally feed them fruit, carrot and fish flake- they take it all.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> Lol! I think like hoyo said earlier they might eat like dead wood?


He's right. The really do eat wood given the opertunity. Mine eat alot of wood even when supplied with plenty of alternative foods.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Blaptica said:


> He's right. The really do eat wood given the opertunity. Mine eat alot of wood even when supplied with plenty of alternative foods.


How nutritious is that for the reps in the end?...


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Mostly my morios eat other food stuffs as well as a small amount of wood. Wood is high in calcium apparently ! 

Probably the most sucessful lizard breeder in the world feed all his adult lizards on morios and nothing else for many years. These morios were eating wood as part of their diet.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Blaptica said:


> Mostly my morios eat other food stuffs as well as a small amount of wood. Wood is high in calcium apparently !
> 
> Probably the most sucessful lizard breeder in the world feed all his adult lizards on morios and nothing else for many years. These morios were eating wood as part of their diet.


Oh ha, ok I might try some wood. I have about 70 Morio's in a tub and they literally eat next to nothing. Mealies absolutely destroy food for a living but these guys don't seem to care.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

nsn89 said:


> Oh ha, ok I might try some wood. I have about 70 Morio's in a tub and they literally eat next to nothing. Mealies absolutely destroy food for a living but these guys don't seem to care.


Mine eat tomatoes, apples oranges, carrots ( +other fruit /veg), FREE RANGE hard boiled eggs, cereals and eventuallly all the wood chips they live in.


----------



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

I get some tubs that devour food straight away, then sometimes I get ones that eat very little if anything at all in the way of veg or fruit and don't last very long either. Tis very strange.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

kez30 said:


> I get some tubs that devour food straight away, then sometimes I get ones that eat very little if anything at all in the way of veg or fruit and don't last very long either. Tis very strange.


Yeah it's bloody annoying too! As I'm not sure if there is any point in feeding them if there is no goodness in them.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

What kind of wood do you feed them? Cedar and pine are toxic for example. Also wood collected from outside, which is where I assume you're all getting it, might have something nasty in them? Freeze it first or something?


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cranwelli said:


> What kind of wood do you feed them? Cedar and pine are toxic for example. Also wood collected from outside, which is where I assume you're all getting it, might have something nasty in them? Freeze it first or something?


Why can't the buggers just eat some veg? lol. Maybe they will like mushrooms as its grows on dead tree's? I'm just going to go out and buy loads of veg and try it all because at the moment they eat sweet :censor:all.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

when you buy them from your rep shop they are generally on their last stage of their lifecycle 
thus they are less interested in feeding & more interested in finding a nice cosy pupation cell .
the thing with morios unlike yer normal mealies is they wont just turn into aliens in the tub , they will seek out a tight quiet hole to pupate (exo terra poly backgrounds are great for this :lol2
if you breed your own then you will see them devour decent amounts of veggie matter in the course of their lifecycle ,
but buying the big grown on worms from your rep store you wont see much feeding going on


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

salad dodger said:


> when you buy them from your rep shop they are generally on their last stage of their lifecycle
> thus they are less interested in feeding & more interested in finding a nice cosy pupation cell .
> the thing with morios unlike yer normal mealies is they wont just turn into aliens in the tub , they will seek out a tight quiet hole to pupate (exo terra poly backgrounds are great for this :lol2
> if you breed your own then you will see them devour decent amounts of veggie matter in the course of their lifecycle ,
> but buying the big grown on worms from your rep store you wont see much feeding going on


Ahhhh no wonder! Damn it!

Thanks for the info dude.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

Cranwelli said:


> What kind of wood do you feed them? Cedar and pine are toxic for example. Also wood collected from outside, which is where I assume you're all getting it, might have something nasty in them? Freeze it first or something?


I use what I think is pine chips but it is aged, with rain allowed to get to it so it loses its toxins. No I don't treat it before use. 

I use wood chips as a media to live in, that they also eat. I wouldn't recommend using it just for housing shop bought stock in. In my experience the trade supplies morios that are nearly but not fully grown. Even when they are fully grown they will continue to eat, but not as much as when they are growing fast. 

If you house them correctly you can keep morio larvae going for 6-12 months after buying them.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

ine love carrot apple and greens,

cheers spencer.............


----------



## Earth-Angel (Jun 10, 2010)

well at least that explains it salad dodger: victory:. I was losing the will to live with the blinking things, tried allsorts of salad leaves, greens, apple, carrot, pear,cereal etc and they refuse point blank to eat, they prefer to chomp on each other:gasp:! Only let the Beardie have a few, don't feel they have enough goodness as a staple for any of our reps only because they wont :censor: eat anything!!!!:bash:


----------

